# [SOLVED] How to remove Opendns?



## woodchuck3

Hi all.
I somehow have managed to get opendns blocking access to websites on my home network. I am the administrator and the only person who would have (accidentally) installed opendns, although when I search through my computer, I don't see any files relating to this.
I have done a little research and know that I would have to installed this at some point myself, but I can't recall doing this, and would really like it gone. 
So far, I have contacted my ISP and asked them to issue me a new IP Address. That did not work. I tried ipconfig/flushdns, ipconfig/release & ipconfig/renew, all did not work.
I also tried the following:

Control panel
Network and Sharing Center
Manage Network connections
right click on local area connection, properties
Internet protocol version 4
obtain an IP address automatically

these steps did not work either.

If anyone can tell me how I can remove opendns from my computer or router settings, then I would be very happy. thanks.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: How to remove Opendns?*

go here. does it say opps?
http://welcome.opendns.com/ 

check your routers wan port setup. What is listed for dns?

Post the results of a ipconfig /all from your pc for review


----------



## woodchuck3

*Re: How to remove Opendns?*

Hi, this is what I got from running an ipconfig/all:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Andrew>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Andrew-HP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 68-A3-C4-E2-XX-XX
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::edb8:1c89:17ae:7ab7%14(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.5(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, February 24, 2012 3:40:13 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, February 25, 2012 9:31:09 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 359179204
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-CD-24-7C-2C-41-38-0C-BE-26
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 68-A3-C4-E2-D5-3D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.md.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 2C-41-38-0C-BE-26
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.md.comcast.net.:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{6CA2FB3E-B303-482D-943B-F93B22AF0C6C}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{12BACBDA-27F6-4B0B-8859-C6022EA34ED6}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:3016:a:ba73:2d4c(Preferr
ed)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3016:a:ba73:2d4c%15(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
C:\Users\Andrew>


----------



## woodchuck3

*Re: How to remove Opendns?*

can you tell me how to check the wan port setup on my router please?


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: How to remove Opendns?*

please click on the link I provided and tell me what the response is.


----------



## woodchuck3

*Re: How to remove Opendns?*

it brings me to an opendns page. 
Welcome to opendns! etc.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: How to remove Opendns?*

That's what we needed to know!

Your gateway ip is the address you use to logon to the router.

Before doing so though you need to know your ISP dns ips.
Sometimes these are listed on their web site or you may need to call them to get them


----------



## woodchuck3

*Re: How to remove Opendns?*

just found these online. I'm in Virginia.

Comcast (pick the nearest!)
68.87.66.196 Comcast (national) Primary DNS Server.
68.87.64.196 Comcast Secondary DNS Server.
68.57.32.5 (Virginia)
68.57.32.6 (Virginia)


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: How to remove Opendns?*

Great. Logon to your router, go the the wan setup page and put in the top two dns entries and save the configuration. Reboot the router.


----------



## woodchuck3

*Re: How to remove Opendns?*

can you tell me how to logon to my router please? sorry, i'm not that great with computers.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: How to remove Opendns?*

I figured you would remember that from the time you setup the router to use opendns.

you put 192.168.1.1 into your internet browser
you hit enter
you are presented with your routers logon page
it asks you for the account and password
you enter the required information
you are now logged on to your router.


----------



## woodchuck3

*Re: How to remove Opendns?*

As I mentioned at the beginning of my post, I did not intentionally change these settings, and I certainly did not login to my router. I'm beginning to think i'm the victim of a DNS Hijack. Anyway, i'm currently following your instructions and will report back with an update. I'm very grateful for your help so far. Thanks.


----------



## woodchuck3

*Re: How to remove Opendns?*

Hi,
I entered one of the above IP ID's into the "default dmz server" (the only place available to enter numbers) and got the following error message:
"This IP Address should in the same subnet as the LAN IP Address"

maybe i got the wrong page. I'm using a Netgear Router.


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: How to remove Opendns?*

No you went to the wrong section you want DNS server probably under advanced depending on brand of router.

Please give make and model if you are having trouble finding DNS.


----------



## woodchuck3

*Re: How to remove Opendns?*

Hi,
I'm using a Netgear router, N-150 WNR1000

Thanks.


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: How to remove Opendns?*

Go to basic settings if it asks for login select no get an ip address dynamically and select to get a dns server address dynamically and click apply.


----------



## woodchuck3

*Re: How to remove Opendns?*

Great, that fixed it. I followed Cyberman's instructions and changed the router settings and now i'm back in action. Thanks to all who helped.


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: How to remove Opendns?*

Great news glad the issue is resolved.

I'll mark this as solved.


----------

